
A Study of MAC Address Randomization in Mobile Devices and When It Fails - saycheese
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.02874
======
stevewilhelm
Duplicate from six months ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13839540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13839540)

